# Car small dent repair



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Hi, looking for someone who could repair a very small dent/chip in my car door (where somebody has opened their door onto mine and left a mark!)

In uk I'd use chips away or somebody. Is there anywhere that is recommended, that could quickly and cheaply repair this?

Cheers,


----------



## tmkboss (Nov 3, 2012)

Try chipfixd - dubai and very cheap


----------



## tmkboss (Nov 3, 2012)

Home
They use Dr colorchip of America and very cheap price. Not sure about dents though. Worth a shot!


----------

